
99% of the Microbes in Our Own Bodies Are Still a Total Mystery to Science - whereistimbo
https://www.sciencealert.com/more-than-99-percent-of-the-microbes-inside-us-are-unknown-to-science
======
whereistimbo
" a family member developed a stress fracture in the pelvic area – an unusual
place for one so young. She was a long distance runner and the specialists
simply concluded it was from running. However the MRI showed osteopenia. When
doing our own research we found that those with gluten intolerance or with
gluten allergies often develop osteopenia. Indeed the relative was soon
diagnosed with this food allergy and has since been able to restore her bone
health. Even though she ate mostly organic and unprocessed foods, the gluten
allergy interfered with her ability to absorb and utilize many essential
nutrients."

[https://www.enhancedvision.com/low-vision-tips/what-does-
dig...](https://www.enhancedvision.com/low-vision-tips/what-does-digestion-
have-to-do-with-your-eyes-part-1.html)

------
koeng
The “vast majority” were proteobacteria. I’m not exactly sure what 99% means -
there is a pretty darn good likelihood that they found some new strains, but
not completely new phyla or anything special.

Though, honestly, if you just go around sequencing dirt you can find that much
biodiversity. Bit of an exaggerated headline.

~~~
whereistimbo
The newsworthy event is these unknown microbes were located inside our body,
not in sequencing dirt, and most of them doesn't match existing genetic
databases.

From the article: "Given the fact it's becoming increasingly clear that the
microbes within our bodies – especially our gut bacteria – can play a crucial
role in regulating our emotions[0], immune system[1], and even our brains[2],
it's important that we begin to properly understand exactly which tiny
creatures live inside us."

[0] [https://www.sciencealert.com/new-findings-suggest-human-
emot...](https://www.sciencealert.com/new-findings-suggest-human-emotions-
really-are-affected-by-gut-bacteria)

[1] [https://www.sciencealert.com/another-study-just-linked-
chron...](https://www.sciencealert.com/another-study-just-linked-chronic-
fatigue-syndrome-to-gut-bacteria)

[2] [https://www.sciencealert.com/cortisol-could-be-how-gut-
bacte...](https://www.sciencealert.com/cortisol-could-be-how-gut-bacteria-
communicates-with-the-brain)

also search on Google: "gut health and eyesight"

